# I'm Here!!!!



## Deke Leonard (Nov 3, 2006)

Hi guys, new to the forum, but an old hand with satellites. This month I start my 23rd year as a sky searcher. Looking forward to working with everybody.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Welcome to DBSTalk. Enjoy your visit.


----------



## Deke Leonard (Nov 3, 2006)

Richard King said:


> Welcome to DBSTalk. Enjoy your visit.


Thank you.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

:welcome_s Glad to have you here, Deke!


----------



## Deke Leonard (Nov 3, 2006)

FTA Michael said:


> :welcome_s Glad to have you here, Deke!


Thanks, again!!!


----------

